# Zoning laws/ cabin



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I am looking to buid a cabin in Mason County. Something rustic(no electric or water/septic)and small. Any one know anything about the laws in Mason county, or more specifically Meade twp?
I have read that if your structure is 200 sq. ft. or less, you can build without a permit, and if its bigger than that you have to go to at least 800 sq. ft. Is this right? 
A 10' x 20' would be all i would need anyways...

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope you heard wrong try the city or township hall, in my township you have to have 720 sq. ft minimum to build No out buildings whatsoever unless you already have a existing dwelling!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i have 2 acres in mason co. i called the county and was told anything under 250 sq ft no permit and as many as i wanted too within reason ! .... so i have a 250 sq ft cabin (boathouse) and 2 sheds- you cant live in as a residence but a weekend get away (whos in the office on weekends anyhow!)
just built another shed a month ago for my quad ..... and a outhouse
ludington state park rents out 200 sq ft rustics all year long !for 7 days periods
campers can sit for 3 months with a permit 
you should be alright !! .... but call first


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.masoncounty.net/content.aspx?Page=Zoning Ordinance&departmentID=14

http://www.masoncounty.net/documents/Zoning/ARTICLE3b.pdf


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

May vary county to county. I know in Manistee county Norman township it is 720 sq ft minimum. NO OUTBUILDINGS unless there is a dwelling on the land that is legal(grandfathered if less than 720). I was told you cannot even put a shed up to store your weeeknd items.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

If the zoning ordinance does not allow for an accessory structure on vacant land, you may also be able to apply for a special land use permit or a variance. Talk with your area official for info on this procedure. Basically you will have to go before the board and present your case.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Good info guys, thanks! I guess the first thing to do would be to call the township.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

After spending a two battle with local zoning and attending many meetings I will suggest you do three things. #1 contact the zoning dept. and find out and get a copy of your zoning. #2 call the dept. that does your septic permits. Find out if a dwelling is even allowed without septic. #3 call building dept. and find out what their opinion is on your idea. You can do this all anonomyously (sp). 

Long story short I got my permits but had to argue and fight to get it. Be educated and known to the local admin. to help you thru this path. 

Good luck.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ya just call and find out if you can put up a shed not connected to the ground permanently 

2 months ago i put up a 12x12 in jackson just called and find out how many feet from fences -property lines and other buildings 

i mean home depot -lowes -menards all sell sheds !! they know most counties allow them !! anyone can pitch a tent or sleep in your camper or truck or on the grass on your own property !
just can not set up a residence !... in a shed so dont ask 
i mean if i want to sleep in my shed 1-2 times a week -month -or year..... so what !


----------

